# Pictures of bumper stickers on cars not in the US or Canada



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

RawLee said:


> Whoa,I didnt say they are common,I said they are the most common (among stickers). I see one only once a week.


RawLee, you know very well that's nowhere near true. They are VERY common.
You see loads every day. Some of those who use them just think of it as historical nostalgia, but a great proportion of them are still on about Trianon, and how Hungary had lost 2/3 of its territory. Just look at how strong the extreme right wing got in Hungary in the last couple of years.
To be honest loosing territory is never good, however some of that land had hardly any hungarians (most of Croatia is a good example), still it was unfair to take so much.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Though I have no problems with Big Hungary bumper stickers, here is a different one - spotted on a U.S. vintage car in Hungary:


----------

